# WARNING - There is already a lockfile set, but no process running with this pid



## kugman (15. Aug. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich erhalte diesen Meldung, wenn ich /usr/local/ispconfig/server.sh manuell aufrufe. in meiner Jobwarteschlange stehen 4 Jobs, die nicht abgearbeitet werden:

15.08.2018 15:39  _servername  _Update        server
15.08.2018 15:39  _servername  _Update        server
15.08.2018 15:36  _servername_  Delete         web_database
15.08.2018 12:35  _servername  _Update        aps_instances

Die Auswertung des System Protokolls (Debug) zeigt mir, dass der Server Quasi im Minutentakt versucht, ein APS-Package zu installieren. Das habe ich tatsächtlich gegen 15:30 Uhr versucht zu tun, ist aber hängen geblieben.

Es bringt also auch nix, einfach die /usr/local/ispconfig/temp/.ispconfig_lock zu löschen, weil diese permanent neu angelegt wird.

Hier ein Auszug aus dem Debug-Log:


```
15.08.2018 20:32    servername    Debug    Running installHandler  
15.08.2018 20:32    servername    Debug    Starting APS install  
15.08.2018 20:32    servername    Debug    Calling function 'install' from plugin 'aps_plugin' raised by event 'aps_instance_update'.  
15.08.2018 20:32    servername    Debug    Found 35 changes, starting update process.  
15.08.2018 20:32    servername    Debug    Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.  
15.08.2018 20:31    servername    Debug    Running installHandler  
15.08.2018 20:31    servername    Debug    Starting APS install  
15.08.2018 20:31    servername    Debug    Calling function 'install' from plugin 'aps_plugin' raised by event 'aps_instance_update'.  
15.08.2018 20:31    servername    Debug    Found 35 changes, starting update process.  
15.08.2018 20:31    servername    Debug    Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.  
15.08.2018 20:30    servername    Debug    Running installHandler  
15.08.2018 20:30    servername    Debug    Starting APS install  
15.08.2018 20:30    servername    Debug    Calling function 'install' from plugin 'aps_plugin' raised by event 'aps_instance_update'.  
15.08.2018 20:30    servername    Debug    Found 35 changes, starting update process.  
15.08.2018 20:30    servername    Debug    Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
```
Hier noch die vollstänige ausgabe von /usr/local/ispconfig/server.sh


```
root@web01:~# /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.sh


15.08.2018-20:17 - DEBUG - Calling function 'check_phpini_changes' from plugin 'webserver_plugin' raised by action 'server_plugins_loaded'.
15.08.2018-20:17 - DEBUG - Found 35 changes, starting update process.
15.08.2018-20:17 - DEBUG - Calling function 'install' from plugin 'aps_plugin' raised by event 'aps_instance_update'.
15.08.2018-20:17 - DEBUG - Starting APS install
15.08.2018-20:17 - DEBUG - Running installHandler
PHP Fatal error:  Uncaught Error: Call to undefined function curl_init() in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/aps_installer.inc.php:627
Stack trace:
#0 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/aps_plugin.inc.php(87): ApsInstaller->installHandler('1', 'install')
#1 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/plugins.inc.php(120): aps_plugin->install('aps_instance_up...', Array)
#2 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/mods-available/web_module.inc.php(170): plugins->raiseEvent('aps_instance_up...', Array)
#3 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/modules.inc.php(285): web_module->process('aps_instances', 'u', Array)
#4 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/modules.inc.php(218): modules->raiseTableHook('aps_instances', 'u', Array)
#5 /usr/local/ispconfig/server/server.php(180): modules->processDatalog()
#6 {main}
  thrown in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/lib/classes/aps_installer.inc.php on line 627
root@web01:~#
```
Kann mir hier bitte jemand weiterhelfen, ich habe leider keinerlei Ansatz mehr. Alle Recherchen im Internet sagen mir, dass ich das lockfile löschen soll, oder verweisen auf Probleme mit verteilten Systemen, was bei mir aber nicht zutrifft.

Systeminfos:
ISPConfig 3.1.12 auf Debian Jessie
Installation erfolgte am 25.10.2017 nach dieser Anleitung: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial...8-4-jessie-apache-bind-dovecot-ispconfig-3-1/
PHP 7.1.8 wurde ebenfalls am 25.10.2017 nach dieser Anleitung nachtinstalliert: https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/how-to-install-php-7-on-debian/

zusätzlich habe ich noch php7.0-zip installiert

herzlichen Dank schon mal für Eure Hilfe
Grüße
Markus


----------



## Till (16. Aug. 2018)

Das PHP culr Modul fehlt. Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

php --version

und

which php


----------



## kugman (16. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Till,

vielen Dank für Deine Antwort. 

php --version:

```
root@web01:/tmp# php -version
PHP 7.2.8-1+0~20180725113345.2+jessie~1.gbp571e56 (cli) (built: Jul 25 2018 13:59:13) ( NTS )
Copyright (c) 1997-2018 The PHP Group
Zend Engine v3.2.0, Copyright (c) 1998-2018 Zend Technologies
    with Zend OPcache v7.2.8-1+0~20180725113345.2+jessie~1.gbp571e56, Copyright (c) 1999-2018, by Zend Technologies
root@web01:/tmp#
```

which php:

```
root@web01:/tmp# which php
/usr/bin/php
root@web01:/tmp#
```


----------



## Till (16. Aug. 2018)

Es scheint so als ob Du das System PHP ausgetauscht hast, denn "PHP 7.2.8-1+0~20180725113345.2+jessie~1.gbp571e56" ist nicht das original PHP von Debian Jessie. Austausch des System PHP kann zu allen möglichen Problemen führen da alle Anwendungen bei dem OS andere Pfade und eine andere PHP Version erwarten, da wird sicherlich das nächste Update schief gehen. Man sollte nie das system PHP tauschen sondern neuere und ältere PHP Versionen immer als Zusatz PHP Versionen installieren. Versuch mal das curl addon für das php 7.2 zu installieren von dem repo von dem Du das PHP 7.2 gezogen hast.


----------



## kugman (20. Aug. 2018)

Hallo Till,

sorry, dass ich mich jetzt erst zurückmelde. Interessanterweise hat es aus irgendeinem Grund tatsächlich curl verspult. Habe es einfach entfernt und nochmal installiert, nun scheint alles soweit zu funktionieren.... Allerdings trau ich dem Braten nicht und werde das System mit Debian 9 komplett neu aufsetzen...

Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp!


----------

